# Question about choosing TD US Equity fund



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Of the following TD index funds, which would you feel is the better fund:

-eSeries US index (my initial choice due to low MER)

or- might any of these be worth the higher MER

-Quantitative US Equity
-North American Dividend
-North American Dividend USD
-or a more targeted fund like a small, mid-cap or Blue-chip


----------

